# Z71.2



## primrose1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Can someone tell me please if Z71.2 is a primary billable code?  Can it be used as the only dx on a claim?  I know it cannot be used as a primary inpatient code for Medicare, but can we use it in the office, say for MRI results?

Thank you!

Kris


----------



## TPeniston61 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Z71.2 as principal diagnosis*

According to the tabular index, a symbol next to the code indicates that it is an unacceptable principal diagnosis per Medicare code edits. This applies for outpatient and inpatient care.



Teri Peniston, CPC


----------



## Agilbert3 (Nov 8, 2018)

TPeniston61 said:


> According to the tabular index, a symbol next to the code indicates that it is an unacceptable principal diagnosis per Medicare code edits. This applies for outpatient and inpatient care.]
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I don't have any such symbol in my codebook. That would be extremely helpful, though. Thanks.


----------

